# Pettifour Pans? Is there such thing?



## sweetbaby (Mar 7, 2005)

Is there such a baking pan as a mini pettifour pan? If so, where in the world
do I order one? Also, what icing is good on these little gems? Any help
would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

cut a sheet cake into bite size pieces and glaze, haven't made them since J&W 20+ years ago, can't imagine the prep has changed much since then.
kat


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Since you mentioned petit fours, and if you ever want to make them in the form of mini tarts.
I have seen a picture where mini tart moulds were welded to bars of metal. That way, you can just lift a sheet of dough and roll it over the moulds, and the moulds won't move around as much.
I thought it was a pretty neat idea, considering the set up can be reused again and again.


----------

